

Ask HN: Website resume? - nosrak113

nack.in is my new site for my resume, I would like to hear your comments about it. Its a work in progress.
======
eminkel
You have a few errors on your A_Ramblin_Wreck page...

The Georgia Institute of Technology is a world renowned school, and has an
electrical engineering program that is commonly _ranked_ in the top 5 in the
United States.

and a few here:

I am currently pursuing my _Bachelor_ of Science _degree_ in Electrical
Engineering with a telecommunication track _maybe use the word emphasis
instead of 'track'_. My interests of _specialization_ are security and
wireless networking...

Though you did say work in progress :)

~~~
nosrak113
thanks, good catch, I made both changes. How was the speed of the site for
you?

~~~
eminkel
Speed of the site wasn't even an issue. On a super fast connection ;)

------
bgraves
Two comments.

1\. Get rid of the "mystery meat" navigation. Save the experimental features
(fade in/out, huge text, high contrast colors, etc) for an experimental site
-- not your professional resume.

2\. Convert your resume to HTML. If someone is looking for an "electrical
engineer specializing in wired and wireless networking and security" in the
Atlanta GA area, they won't find you in Google's index.

~~~
nosrak113
thanks for the feedback, i was hoping not to have a searchable resume, so I
have the png, and a robot deny for the pdf. What type of navigation would you
recommend?

------
martinshen
If your aim is to do dev work... I think it's important to show specifically
some of the work you've done.

~~~
nosrak113
The majority of my professional work is all locked up in the Cisco Wireless
Lan Controllers, but the next page I plan to add will be some personal coding
projects.

